# Bow vise



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I really like this!!!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks , I think the next one is going to be Flo green.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i like it!! What is the uni-strut for?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

The unistrut is for my string jigs and normally mount all my tools to it. I did not have time to mount this vise to it. 
Thanks


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

dude...that is just a smart solution. kudos for thinking out side the box.....now i have something awsome to copy!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

a very good job. congrats!!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

A few more pics to help you copy it.


----------



## creekside1518 (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice i like that


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks. It works better than I expected. Who would have thought?


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I really like it. Dunno how u do it


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Made a improvement. Added a decal and 2 springs instead of one much smoother


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I made a wider version today 4" instead of 3". It is a lot more secure. I was able to turn the bow upside down. Doing a sight level it is easy. If the bow is off level just bump it level and adjust 3 axis.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I think it looks great. Can't wait to try er out!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

2X it is on the way.. Let me know what you think..


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Bownut400 said:


> 2X it is on the way.. Let me know what you think..


will do. excited !


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

yessir :wink:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

absolutely very nice design!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Guys


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Are these for sale pm me.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Made a couple more for my portable bench


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Those are just plain slick!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice work
I enjoy following your projects. Keep them coming


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I found my favorite color combo. What do you all think?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks great, I might end up going that route instead of a limb style I was getting ready to make.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks. The more I use this style the more I like it. Quicker and I don't mar the limbs.


----------



## BryJR (Jun 22, 2014)

There's a guy on Youtube named Kenny Parson that has built a bow vise he's selling. Don't know how much it costs, but I really like the design. It's called the Bow Grip, and you can see it in most of his videos https://www.youtube.com/user/grttaxi

PS I like the green and black, would match my bow perfectly!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I looked it up 119.95 it looks pretty good.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Love that color combo


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Any chance you could post up what all is needed to build this? Very cool design. Just not sure how to try one myself.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

This is as good as I can do for explaining how to build a vise. 2" x1/4" angle. 1/4" x 3" flat bar, 3/8" x 16tpi rod. 5/16 straight cold rolled rod. 6lbs closed cell foam. Here are a few pics of it pulled apart.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

The hardest part is to match drill for the guide rods. They're .3125 and the hole is .313. Any looser they bind. The foam I scrounged up from a turbine part packing box.








Hope this helps


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Thank you and yes that helps quite a bit. I love the fact it can work for my guns too. Well done sir.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Finally found the perfect color combo. At least is like it.


----------



## wagtail (May 5, 2011)

Great Job. Thanks for laying it out so clearly


----------



## drisk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

hey bownut your pms are full


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

i like the idea but it looks like it only pivots on one axis? sooo if my table is not level i'll have to make it so?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

hoyt em all said:


> i like the idea but it looks like it only pivots on one axis? sooo if my table is not level i'll have to make it so?


No your table doesn't have to be perfectly level. You just bump the bow level when doing 3 axis. quite simple. The vise does allow for a little movement. My main idea it to make it quick to put the bow in for those minor adjustments or tying D-loops or changing sights or what ever. I don't like chasing my bow across the bench. vertical and horizontal very quick with out having to be 7 feet tall. Thanks for your input. I will put more pics together once I get some time.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

drisk1 said:


> hey bownut your pms are full


Working on that...


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Are you selling these, the black and green is sweet?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

huntingful said:


> Are you selling these, the black and green is sweet?


I can't sell in this area. I PM'd you


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

love it


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

2X_LUNG said:


> View attachment 2006298
> View attachment 2006299
> love it


Nice, looking good.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I have been getting quite a few requests so I made this thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2294354


----------

